# Rattle Snake Hunting.



## TurkeyProof

Has anyone in here every ran rattle snakes out of their dens? If so how did you do this without killing the snakes?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Nope, I'd just as soon they STAY in their holes !!!!! If I HEAR one
in a hole rattlin', well I might just put a couple of ROCKS OVER
the hole to keep em in  !!!!!!!

WHY IN THE WORLD DO YA WANTA GET THE DERN THING OUT !!!!
THEY BITE< AND WILL HURT YOU BAD !!!!!


----------



## turky93

im not sure turkey,i would say bug bomb but on the can it says u can only use em for bugs lol. on a serious note,if u wind up getting a few more than you need,im intrested.


----------



## TurkeyProof

*We have seen one*

Almost every time we visit our hunting land. Its time to thin them out. Take them to a round up or something.


----------



## Dr. Phil

I've heard you stick a hose down the hole and should be able to hear the rattle through it.  Then pour a little gas down the hose.  Step to the side of the hole where they can't see you and the fumes will run them out.


----------



## Backcountry

gas fumes will definitely get them out if you know they are down there.


----------



## turky93

im intrested in what ever you can get me,and if you wanna lil cash for em,i can do that too.keep me in mind.
thanks


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Put a hose down the hole and pore ammonia down it. You don't need very much. You can do this with any animal.


----------



## Rebel 3

You can not legally in Georgia put any chemical, substance, or fire in a burrow.  It is illegal and unethical.  Other animals live in the ground where the rattlesnakes live.  Often gopher tortises live in the hole with a snake.  All those giving advice to put chemicals in a hole need to read O.C.G.A.


----------



## Dr. Phil

oops


----------



## robertyb

Be a MAN and just reach in there and grab them.


----------



## Backcountry

i just saw it on tv once.


----------



## turky93

what about like a bee smoker? that illegal?


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Rattlesnakes*

Reptiles and amphibians are disappearing from our state at an alarming rate.
The illegal practice of pouring gas or any other chemical down a hole to get a rattlesnake is non selective and also kills other animals not targeted.
As Rebel 3 stated, the *endangered* Gopher Tortoise and many other animals are killed when using this abhorrent practice.
As stated before, I will never questions ones use of legal practices to harvest any animal, but to do such in an illegal manner is abhorrent.
If you want to kill a snake legally, do so without harming other wildlife.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Get a hose and cut it short and make it into a U shape then pour a little gas into the hose and stick it into the hole and blow. They will be outta there in no time but be ready to shoot or run!


----------



## Buckfever

Guys the gopher tortoise is an endangered repitile, and rattle snakes den in their burrows. It's an illegal practice to put gas down a tortoise burrow to run the snakes out , because it kills the tortoise. Please don't use this practice....BF


----------



## rip18

And the gopher frog (protected as rare in Georgia & other southeastern states) that lives in some gopher tortoise burrows is impacted even worse by gas/ammonia/bug bomb fumes & chemicals.

Hunters have been known as primary conservationists for decades.  Let's continue to do the right (and legal) thing for all of our wildlife.


----------



## Mako22

Buckfever said:


> Guys the gopher tortoise is an endangered repitile, and rattle snakes den in their burrows. It's an illegal practice to put gas down a tortoise burrow to run the snakes out , because it kills the tortoise. Please don't use this practice....BF



Destruction of habitat (long leaf pines) is the primary killer of the gopher tortoise not snake hunting with gas.


----------



## snakeguy7

TurkeyProof, I sent you an e-mail. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## potsticker

I guess the only legal way  nowdays is to take a stuffed rabbit grab the thing and reach in. When the snake bites jerk as fast as you can, because you cannot distroy a animals den. Good luck and be sure to bring an extra set of trowsers.


----------



## Tiger Rag

carters93 said:


> Destruction of habitat (long leaf pines) is the primary killer of the gopher tortoise not snake hunting with gas.




With the considerable loss of habitat, that makes it even more important not to damage the remaining population.


----------



## R G

There was a rattlesnake round-up in Wigham, Ga in either February or March each year.  They used hoses with a couple drops of gas.


----------



## diamondback

turkey proof,they used to use the hose with a little gas but like some have said ,you may kill the gopher too.that is how they used to do it at the round up.now they just use the hose to listen for them ,then they dig them out.either way,the gopher aint happy.


----------



## CAL

Always heard you take a hose and split the end.Stick a lightbulb in the split end and tape it tight.Run this in the hole as the lightbulb will follow the contours of the hole and listen all at the same time to the other end.If a snake is in there he will rattle once he is touched,then pour a little gas down the hose to run the snake out.Snakes will go into holes that nothing else can or will.A tortoise burrow is different.It is flat like the tortise is,not round.


----------



## little rascal

*Wigham*

I went down to one of those with some firends who participated in the roundup. They use like 12 ft. orlonger pvc tube , the curly(coiled kind). You stop the end of the pipe up with cork or wood, cut a hole in the pipe behind the cork(like a wood flute) keeps dirt/sand from stopping up the end of the tube.. Then you drive that tube down the Gopher tortoise hole like a sewer snake. Shove it, twist, turn it, shove it some more to get it down there. Then when considerably far enough down, shake it and put it to your ear. If you hear rattling, there is a snake down there. If it's a Tortoise, you will sometimes hear him scratching or clawing trying to get away from the intruding pipe. They used to pour a little gas down in the pipe and blow into it, then if the snake didn't come out in few minutes, you started digging it out if you wanted it. Too much gas could kill them etc. Don't know if they still use this method today or not?
 To dig one of those holes out was a chore, they sometimes twist and turn and go considerably far down. With each shovel full, you would throw, eventually one would reveal a snake, maybe even slightly still covered! Use Caution!!


----------



## Vernon Holt

Gopher Tortouises are in no way dependent upon Longleaf forests for their well being.

If you want to relate a timber type to their survival, try the Scrub Oaks that are found on sand hills.  These oaks include Turkey Oak, Blackjack Oak, Bluejack Oak, Scrubby Post Oak, Scrubby Live Oak, and Ground Oak.  These trees only grow on deep sands that are not affected by high water tables.  These deep sands allow the gopher turtles to excavate a burrow without any fear of water flooding their domocile.  When a burrow is abandoned, it is then utilized by rattlesnakes, Indigo Snakes, and skunks.  I have read that rattlesnakes and gopher turtles will cohabit the same burrow.  I do not question this, but I have never seen clearcut evidence of this.

Gopher Turtles are the least selective in their choice of forage of any critter that I know of.  I have watched them forage on the blades of wiregrass that thinly grows on sandhills.  I know of nothing else that will that will feed on mature wiregrass.  The ground cover on sandhills is always sparse, but gophers seem to thrive on it.

Virtually all of the empty gopher shells that I have observed have had a small hole the size of a 22 caliber bullet in them.  This seems to indicate that they have fallen victim to some proud person who was plinking with a 22 rifle.

It is bad to take the life of a creature that has the potential to live 50 plus years just for the "thrill"  of the kill


----------



## Sylvan

> There was a rattlesnake round-up in Wigham, Ga in either February or March each year.



I belive it's the 4th sat in Jan.


----------



## deerbuster

Rebel 3 said:


> You can not legally in Georgia put any chemical, substance, or fire in a burrow.  It is illegal and unethical.  Other animals live in the ground where the rattlesnakes live.  Often gopher tortises live in the hole with a snake.  All those giving advice to put chemicals in a hole need to read O.C.G.A.



Yes, I agree Rebel 3 it is unethical wait till they come out don't scare them out. And the gopher turtles are endangered even though i see every where i go


----------



## 56willysnut

At $3 a gallon for gas, I'll pour beer down the hole, wait 'till they come out drunk, I use a 12 to1 ratio for the beer, then break a bottle over their head like I used to do in the old days. LOL!!!!!! I don't remember who has more fun me or the snakes, and hey if the tortise gets drunk and staggers out we'll just keep on drinking until the snake comes out or we run out of beer.!!!!


----------



## maker4life

Run a length of poly-pipe down the hole and listen for a rattle . If there'a snake in the hole twisting and shaking the pipe enough should agitate the snake and cause him to come out . If not it's time to dig him out . Alot of times the holes are not extremely deep and you can pul one out with your hook . No ethical hunter still uses gas .

The Rattlesnake Round-Up in Whigham is just around the corner and is an event fun for the whole family . Certainly one worth attending .


----------



## virgil

*whigham rattlesnake round up*

ive been to the whigham round up several times. last year we turned in 35 snakes. we had a 15 foot black poly pipe 3/4", a spent 12 guage shell fits in the end, drill about 4 holes in the end about 6 inches from the end. this is the way it was once done before it became illegal to blow gas gown the hole. it is the last saturday  in january. the blue indego snake  and gopher tortise are sometimes in the same hole with the rattlesnake. it is illegal to destroy the holes or blow gas in the holes. we make a hook and tape it to the end to pull the snakes of the holes.


----------



## Mako22

R G said:


> There was a rattlesnake round-up in Wigham, Ga in either February or March each year.  They used hoses with a couple drops of gas.



Last Saturday in January and they don't use gas anymore.


----------



## Mako22

Vernon Holt said:


> Gopher Tortouises are in no way dependent upon Longleaf forests for their well being.
> 
> If you want to relate a timber type to their survival, try the Scrub Oaks that are found on sand hills.  These oaks include Turkey Oak, Blackjack Oak, Bluejack Oak, Scrubby Post Oak, Scrubby Live Oak, and Ground Oak.  These trees only grow on deep sands that are not affected by high water tables.  These deep sands allow the gopher turtles to excavate a burrow without any fear of water flooding their domocile.  When a burrow is abandoned, it is then utilized by rattlesnakes, Indigo Snakes, and skunks.  I have read that rattlesnakes and gopher turtles will cohabit the same burrow.  I do not question this, but I have never seen clearcut evidence of this.
> 
> Gopher Turtles are the least selective in their choice of forage of any critter that I know of.  I have watched them forage on the blades of wiregrass that thinly grows on sandhills.  I know of nothing else that will that will feed on mature wiregrass.  The ground cover on sandhills is always sparse, but gophers seem to thrive on it.
> 
> Virtually all of the empty gopher shells that I have observed have had a small hole the size of a 22 caliber bullet in them.  This seems to indicate that they have fallen victim to some proud person who was plinking with a 22 rifle.
> 
> It is bad to take the life of a creature that has the potential to live 50 plus years just for the "thrill"  of the kill



I GPS'd several holes when I worked for a county in Florida and the environmental specialist I worked for said they needed long leaf pine habitat to survive.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Snake Hunting*



deerbuster said:


> "Yes, I agree Rebel 3 it is unethical wait till they come out don't scare them out. *And the gopher turtles are endangered *even though i see every where i go".


 

I believe the Gopher Turtle is listed as a "*Threatened Species*" and not listed as "endangered".  This would account for their being somewhat more commonly seen, and yet still afforded some level of protection.


----------



## Rebel 3

The biggest reason the gopher tortise is protected is that they make dens for the indigo snake with is more threatened than the gopher.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Sorry to admit I have used gas in the past.  However, like many other things we used to do, we now know better.  In the "old" days we never wore seat belts, Daddy let me ride laying in the back window of the car and would leave us kids in the parking lot with the windows rolled down.   Folks smoked cigarettes because they thought it made them look cool, not stupid.  We now know better.

I can't believe that after reading some of the warnings posted above, that some people would go right on suggesting gassing a hole as a method of getting snakes. 

I've hunted and fished all my life, and there ain't nobody here more proud to be a Son of the South than your's truly, so don't go calling me a pencil headed tree hugger.  I will tell you that I love nature.  Ain't it great?  One time while sitting in a tree I watched a wasp use himself as bait in a spider web.  When the spider came out to get him he grabbed the spider and ate him instead.   Where else can you get that kind of entertainment?

My point is, that if we don't take care of nature we're not being good stewards of the earth.  God didn't put us here to destroy it all.  He did tell us to use it as we saw fit, that he put all animals here for us to use as we needed.  But I don't think this is what He had in mind.

Anyway, enjoy it but don't abuse it.  If you want to kill a snake, kill it.  But don't kill untold other animals in the process out of ignorance.


----------



## win280

The best way to use gas in a snake hole is say to your buddy WATCH THIS,as your buddy starts snickering at you, and before you can get the hose in the hole, you will know a different reason it should be illegal to gas a snake hole.


----------



## rip18

Well said, CW3!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

And another thing.........Again, I ain't no turtle kissing, root eatin' tree hugger, but did you know that in FL, up until recently, you could pay a fine and kill Gopher's in order to develop an area?  I'm not talking about shooting them or chopping heads off, but you could cover over their holes with a tractor and build away.

These Gophers would still be quite alive, but then die a slow lingering death (they could live weeks/months like this) by starvation and suffocation.

If you were Johnny Developer, all you had to do was pay a fee that covers "incidental take" and plow away.

I hate to quote anything from the Univ. of FL just because we all hate Gators, but this is a pretty good web page that explains Gophers to the un-enlightened amoung us.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/UW048

Pass the bourbon Grandma.


----------



## Killdee

Yeah I think a trip to the roundup and go along with some experts would be in order. I would like to go my self sometimes. Id like to see a 7-8' indigo snake in my lifetime or any size for that matter.


----------



## dusty80

Rattlesnakes probably cause more people to hurt themselves than the snake actually does. I just leave them alone and wish everyone else would too. Honestly, I think the roundups should be banned.... OH yeah... Sorry about the hijacking!


----------



## Six million dollar ham

I didn't realize it is now okay to suggest illegal acts on this forum.  Isn't a moderator supposed to get rid of posts like the ones recommending use of gasoline down the hole?


----------



## seaweaver

Ham I think it serves as a two fold learning process.
cw


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I went to the Rattlesnake Roundup in Whigam a couple of times years ago.  One time we went to the "Hunter's Breakfast" at the High School and went out with the "hunters" to try and catch a snake.  Didn't know it at the time, but a lot of times it's just a staged event, they have put a snake down a hole or found one and left him there for the show.  It's all in good fun and meant to be a fun event.  I guess a lot of people might not know it but most of these folks will catch snakes all year long and save them up for the event, selling them for money.  I'm not sure where they go today, but Ross Allen's Reptile Farm used to purchase the snakes.

Has anyone else noticed that you don't hear about anyone killing really big snakes anymore?   I can't even find a picture on the internet of a "giant" snake that hasn't been doctored up to look bigger.

Anyway, even though they are kinda neat, I have a mutual aggreement with all snakes in North FL, that is, you keep your distance from me and I won't kill you!  Never have liked snakes and would probably have a heart attack before one could strike me.  I will make a nice belt from one though.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Idiot Alert!!!*

Note:  There was a link here for a video that had a man catching a tired snake in the water.  What I didn't realize is that there were other links on this page to inappropriate material.  Thankfully it was caught by a moderator.

Sorry for my blunder.  I guess I was the idiot here, huh?


----------



## maker4life

Wasn't able to get it but I saw the biggest rattlesnake of my life back in the spring . When I first saw it I thought it was a log on the side of the road .


----------



## maker4life

dustin_horne said:


> Rattlesnakes probably cause more people to hurt themselves than the snake actually does. I just leave them alone and wish everyone else would too. Honestly, I think the roundups should be banned.... OH yeah... Sorry about the hijacking!



How many people did the deer in your avatar hurt ? Or is he just posing for the picture ?


----------



## TANMAN

robertyb said:


> Be a MAN and just reach in there and grab them.



Thats what I'm talking about!  Its like "noodling" for catfish but on land.  Just stick your hand in there, wiggle your fingers and wait for the bite.  Then all you have to do is pull him on out.  Make sure you cross your fingers so he doesn't let go otherwise you have to do it all over again!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

TANMAN said:


> Just stick your hand in there, wiggle your fingers and wait for the bite.



That's pretty dang funny right there, I tell you!!


The video is of an Austrailian in a boat coming up on a big rattlesnake a long way out in the in the ocean.  He jumped out of the boat and ran up and grabbed the snake by the tail remarking about how exhausted the snake was.   I was waiting on the strike, but it never came.


----------



## dusty80

maker4life said:


> How many people did the deer in your avatar hurt ? Or is he just posing for the picture ?



I ate that deer......... and if you are going to east that rattlesnake, go ahead and kill him then.


----------



## maker4life

Well come to the round-up and you might get educated . See there will be more than one booth selling some good ol'deep fried rattlesnake . By the way how did those big antlers taste .

I say this just to make a point . What's the difference in what you said and what any card carrying member of peta says about ANY hunting . 

And just so you know all these snake skin belts , hatbands , wallets and such don't grow in gardens .


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I think maybe what Dustin is speaking about is the indescriminate mass killing of snakes.   It's fun to think why would anybody care, but as Sportsman we should.  Much as I'd speak out if I found out people were having a deer killing roundup where everybody just shot every deer they could find and let them rot.  Remember what happened to  the Buffalo?  City slickers shot them for kicks from trains and let them rot.

Of course, this being said, I still like a dead snake!


----------



## Oldstick

dustin_horne said:


> Rattlesnakes probably cause more people to hurt themselves than the snake actually does. I just leave them alone and wish everyone else would too. Honestly, I think the roundups should be banned.... OH yeah... Sorry about the hijacking!



I thought the one of the main purposes for the roundups was to keep them alive and sell them to be milked for producing anti venom.   They probably cook some to sell sandwichs but there are hundreds kept alive.

By the way, do they still have the roundup in Claxton and when is that one?


----------



## dusty80

Yeah, They still have the one in Claxton........ Thanks, Clyde. That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## TurkeyProof

*OK OK OK*

I will leave the snakes alone. I wish I would not have started this thread.


----------



## TurkeyProof

*Man*



TurkeyProof said:


> Has anyone in here every ran rattle snakes out of their dens? If so how did you do this without killing the snakes?


I did say WITHOUT KILLING THE SNAKES.


----------



## medic1

I use to catch rattlesnakes for a part-time job while in high school. The most effective way is to find them during the summer crossing dirt roads. Good reason to ride your club during the off-season. As far as getting them out of gopher holes: snakes oftentimes lie only a couple of feet into the hole. You can spot them by reflecting sun light off a small mirrow then dragging him out with a snake stick. Be sure you know what you're doing before trying to catch one alive. BTW, if you get bit, just get to the hospital. DON'T cut and suck. This can cause more damage than the bite.


----------



## medic1

Let me add: I went to the Claxton Round-up last year. First time in years. I won't go back there if things don't change. WAY to crowded, cost to much, walked to far, and had to lift my son onto my shoulders to see a snake. Not to mention we had to spend 2 hours in stop-n-go traffic to get to the parking lot. Not worth it. 
Sorry for


----------



## rattleandstrut78

They still have the round-up in Claxton and I believe it is in late Feb. or March but like medic said it is really crowded last year we drove all the way up there and sat in traffic for so long that we turned around and went home.


----------



## Lane Morrell

I went snake hunting several years ago with some of the Whigham Ga. snake hunters and I promise I won't go back.  Everytime my leg touched a stick or what have you, my heart would almost bust.  Not much fun at all.  Maker4life can tell you about some of the clan I was hunting with.  Everytime they could scare you, they would!


----------



## maker4life

I don't believe that for one minute Lane .


----------



## GAnaturalist

In the mountains it can be hard to find a den. I know of people that leave a battery-type radio out as it turns dark, as day light comes back, check the area for snakes. Something about vibrations that attracts them. Of course this is done in the summer.


----------



## GAnaturalist

Also my bluetick can find them, she points, then runs like ************ in the oppsite direction. She was bit a couple of years ago. 

Here is a pic of a copperhead she found 10 feet from my front door in the grass. A little to close to home, yes I killed it, I dont need anymore pets, and I am not relocating anymore snakes. Sorry copperhead, but you've got go.


----------



## Son

I find enough of em by accident, so hunting isn't necessary.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

56willysnut said:


> At $3 a gallon for gas, I'll pour beer down the hole, wait 'till they come out drunk, I use a 12 to1 ratio for the beer, then break a bottle over their head like I used to do in the old days. LOL!!!!!! I don't remember who has more fun me or the snakes, and hey if the tortise gets drunk and staggers out we'll just keep on drinking until the snake comes out or we run out of beer.!!!!



Now that is the BEST post yet as to how to do it


----------



## Mako22

It sure is funny to read all these deer hunters on here talking about unethical means of snake catching and snake killing. How about that high powered rifle big boy what's so ethical about that?


----------



## Kawaliga

First of all, Mr. Vernon is right on the money when he says gophers don't need long leaf pine habitat. I was in a club on the Flint River south of Montezuma that had sandy soil, and was a scrub oak/sand pine habitat. It was full of gopher holes, and we saw the gophers regularly.Second, why does anyone on this forum feel so self righteous that they will criticize the lawful acts of others on this forum. What other people do lawfully is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!


----------



## OkieHunter

here in Oklahoma we use a pump sprayer with gasoline in it with a long piece of copper tubing attached and run the tubing in the den an spray it with gasoline. They come out of there pretty quick and are a little dosed when they come out. But a copperhead when hit the same way just comes out mad. Hope this helps yah out. Rattlesnake roundups are allot of fun.


----------



## Killdee

carters93 said:


> It sure is funny to read all these deer hunters on here talking about unethical means of snake catching and snake killing. How about that high powered rifle big boy what's so ethical about that?



What is unethical about shooting deer with a highpowered rifle, nothing illegal about that. What did Indians do when they got firearms, threw them bows and spears in the river.


----------



## shawn mills

when i was a kid we used to hunt em with the corked hose and gas method. as stated above, this method has long since become illegal. however, a buddy of mine catches several nice big diamond backs each year as the weather turns from spring into summer. he simply obtains permission from landowners around tifton, douglas, ocilla and other towns in this area to search around old barns and home sites. CAREFULLY lifting barn tin, plywood and other debris usually yields several large specimens of ol mister "no shoulders". i might add- a good set of snake boots as well as snake "hook" probably aint a bad idea either! Oh yeah- he usually dont pick up many hitchhikers on the way home... go figure.


----------



## woody10

back your truck up close to the hole and poor the gas down the hose then stand on your tailgate with a shotgun and what for thew action.. i have never done this just heard it from several people but they say they come out striking


----------



## jody7818

After reading this thread, I realize I need to stop eating gopher tortoise.


----------



## mbhawkins123

*yes sir*



dustin_horne said:


> Rattlesnakes probably cause more people to hurt themselves than the snake actually does. I just leave them alone and wish everyone else would too. Honestly, I think the roundups should be banned.... OH yeah... Sorry about the hijacking!



i agree all the way !!


----------



## fishbum2000

*@#$%!!@#@   No!!!*



TurkeyProof said:


> Has anyone in here every ran rattle snakes out of their dens? If so how did you do this without killing the snakes?



i dont even like seeing them on accident, i sure aint lookin' for em


----------



## ajgunner

Out west we have used a treble hook on the end of a stiff wire like a coat hanger. Just slide it down the hole and wiggle it around. Just like fishing---you will know when you have one hooked!!!

I have also seen this method used for badgers and young coyotes. The only difference is they use a flexible fiberglass chiminy brush rod and larger treble hook. With the pups it is just a stomp or shoot depending on the size. With a badger it is usualy done while standing on a tailgate and also with a shooter ready and waiting. Badgers tend to get pretty upset when you stick a hook in them and rip them out of their house.


----------



## turky93

lol...ive got a mental picture of that.


----------



## Studawg170

Is smoke not a substance?


----------



## mpollock

*Rattlesnake Hunter!*



TurkeyProof said:


> Has anyone in here every ran rattle snakes out of their dens? If so how did you do this without killing the snakes?



The superintendent at Valdosta City Schools is an avid rattlesnake hunter.  He is about the best I have ever seen.  His name is Dr. Bill Cason.  He is a great guy, and he loves some rattlesnakes.


----------



## mpollock

*Rattlesnake Meat*



dustin_horne said:


> Rattlesnakes probably cause more people to hurt themselves than the snake actually does. I just leave them alone and wish everyone else would too. Honestly, I think the roundups should be banned.... OH yeah... Sorry about the hijacking!



Rattlesnake is actually a very good meat to eat.  As long as the snakes are being used in that matter and for collecting venom, then I am okay with the roundups.


----------

